# How much am I looking at to replace alternator (serpentine) belt? '05 Altima



## EmilyD1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

2005 Nissan Altima, 78,000+ miles

We looked at the alternator (serpentine) belt and sure enough,it looked a bit worn. So need to replace it.
Hubby is out of town with work and admits he isn't a car guy so I going to call around getting quotes.

How much am I looking at??


----------



## raascal (Nov 4, 2010)

*belt replacing*

I just had mine replaced ( V6 ) there are two belts ( cost for both 59.42 ) - 50.00 labor - at a local garage


----------

